# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  I want to do things but I cant

## iron6161

Before I got this depression I used to be so active
Now I do nothing

I used to love going to Heathrow and photographing the aircraft
But I never go now because all I want to do is stay at home

On Monday I said to myself that I will go to the airport
On Saturday
But today come around and I just could not do it
So gutted and angry with myself


How can I push myself to do things

I hate missing out on things I used to love doing

----------


## Suzi

You can't be too far away from me if you used to go regularly to Heathrow! 

Maybe you're trying to push to do something that's a huge thing - so instead of Heathrow, go and take some pictures in your garden or in a local park or woodland? 
It's certainly not something to be angry with yourself over, that is a huge thing! Heathrow is huge, busy, stressful etc Too much when you're still poorly...

----------


## iron6161

Ok thank you

----------

Suzi (29-09-18)

----------


## Paula

Im with Suzi. Start small. A runner doesnt sign up for a marathon and, in the first day of training, run 26 Miles. They build up, slowly, and increase their strength and endurance step by step, run by run. Eventually, theyre able to run that marathon

----------

OldMike (30-09-18)

----------


## Sissy

Listen to these ladies, they know what they are talking about. Instead of feeling horrible for not being able to go, can you set up a lovely scene at home and take great pictures of it? My dad gave me camera and asked me to take a photograph about silence. I looked at my home, my garden and everything.. Then I saw it. Silence. An empty bench under a cherry tree. What could be more silent than that? Taking that photo opened my eyes. I used to photograph horses. I still do occasionally. But sometimes you need to photograph what you feel, what you need, and what you dream of. It was empowering. I hope you find your thing and feel better.

----------

OldMike (08-10-18),Suzi (02-10-18)

----------


## Trompair21

You can do more things interesting by just staying at home. Do not push your self to the things that can feel you horrible.

----------

